# Favourite singers



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

Billy Joel has always been one of my favourite singers ever since I heard him sing this ...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

Another favourite from Billy Joel.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0

Perhaps members can add more favourites.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

I like Billy Joel too, Piano Man was a great song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't think there have been any of Billy Joels songs that I haven't liked.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 21, 2014)

...another Billy joel fan here.... Neil Diamond another favorite..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhFnTjia_I


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Jackie, another great singer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

I like him too!


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

And then there's the reminder of my rock 'n' roll days.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgdufzXvjqw


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like him too!



Yep, I fell for him in The Jazz Singer


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

This includes maybe my fave band of all time, Journey, but Steve Perry's voice is unforgettable, imo Steve left the band, I can't recall why, but the band hired a guy the could imitate Steve's voice, really, hardly tell the dif.  But he was not Steve Perry


----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2014)

One of my favourites... brings back good memories... Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons singing 'Sherry'.

http://youtu.be/AapxXRlsdwA


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

More Steve Perry, like Journey also...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree Pam, brings back great memories...we were lucky to grow up during that time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pam said:


> One of my favourites... brings back good memories... Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons singing 'Sherry'.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AapxXRlsdwA



Oh I loved that one too Pam


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> More Steve Perry, like Journey also...



This one really shows his voice  Yeah, such memories, cruisin with the top down (or all the windows rolled down at least) and the tunes cranked

*Warning: turn your sound down if you don't know what to expect*


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yessssss, found my fave of Neil Diamond, from the Jazz Singer: America


----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2014)

Used to drive my dad mad playing the Everly Brothers over and over again  .. think this one has to be my all time favourite of theirs...

http://youtu.be/80l8HEZ5zFw


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pam said:


> Used to drive my dad mad playing the Everly Brothers over and over again  .. think this one has to be my all time favourite of theirs...
> 
> http://youtu.be/80l8HEZ5zFw



Is it Wake up Little Susie?  I think that was their's, I'll go listen now


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, loved that!  And American Bandstand!! Wow, that was great Pam thanks, Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



That was my fave of theirs, thanks for the memory Seabreeze  I remember going to my older brother's house, and he and his wife had this little 45 record player.  The record I played over and over was "Return to Sender", Elvis of course I wasn't a huge fan of his, but loved his movies, especially Kid Galahad, loved that flic.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 21, 2014)

In 1960, Teen Angel came out, and it was at the top of the charts for weeks and weeks, and like about everyone else; I thought it was wonderful, too. 
Mark Dinning became one of my favorite singers, and I really enjoyed the songs on his "Wanderin'" album. This is a really old video, but still great.

http://youtu.be/22oY2CuNCO4


----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow some great singers posted, thankyou

Now for a British favourite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U03c7rDGkRg


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

I have so many it's near impossible to pinpoint a favorite. Certainly this woman (for the Irish ballads genre) has a voice I love. Meet Dolores Keane.


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2014)

Bee said:


> Wow some great singers posted, thankyou
> 
> Now for a British favourite.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U03c7rDGkRg



Joe Brown...!!  Long time since I've listened to him, used to like Picture of you.


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2014)

As well as the famous Beatles there was this group  from Liverpool also, introducing Gerry and the Pacemakers.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdosTEGj210

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN-8oFU3yIg

and then we have this next one which was adopted by the famous Liverpool football club fans as their anthem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOXwzvk1WTc


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally for today, this is my adopted anthem (best funeral song ever) sung by the one and only Frank Sinatra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePs6bHsQx6A


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael like you I have many favourites and it is hard to pick a particular one  out, so hopefully I have posted a good mix


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Bee said:


> Gael like you I have many favourites and it is hard to pick a particular one  out, so hopefully I have posted a good mix



Well, wonderful that we have such a lot to enjoy anyway!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

There are so many great singers that I can only say I admire anyone who carries it well.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> There are so many great singers that I can only say I admire anyone who carries it well.



I always wished I could sing well. What a feeling it must be to belt one out and have people applaud!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2014)

Van Morrison...


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael said:


> I always wished I could sing well. What a feeling it must be to belt one out and have people applaud!



So do I. My dad had a wonderful voice but sadly I don't take after him.


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2014)

Have enjoyed all the songs so far. 

Here's another favourite of mine. Dr Hook.... More like the movies

http://youtu.be/O7yHEGXe78I


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Always like Bette Midler for her ability to enrapture audiences and put new life into old favorites.

They chose wisely this day to have her sing.


----------

